# Neuer Beruf in Wow Goldsammeln :)))



## Goldguide (20. Februar 2015)

*[SIZE=14pt]GOLD GUIDE (Der erste World of Warcraft Pro Gold Guide)[/SIZE]*

 

 

[SIZE=12pt]Ihr wollt schnell und mit wenig Zeitaufwand Gold farmen, dann seid ihr auf unserem Youtube Kanal genau richtig. Über 70 Instanzen sind dort schon aufgelistet und weitere folgen täglich. In jedem Video steht die ERHALTENE GOLDMENGE IN DER BESCHREIBUNG. So könnt ihr selber auswählen welche Raidinstanz sich für euer Goldproblem lohnt.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Unter folgender Adresse könnt ihr die Videos anschauen:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG0uqjeqPoPA_B3aZ2aGP8Q/videos[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Viel Spass und eine erfolgreiche Goldfarmerei wünscht euch euer Planet T. Kanal der Game und Funchannel.[/SIZE]


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2015)

Ich habe diesen Thread hier stehen lassen. Bitte nicht mehr Threads mit dem gleichen Inhalt zum Pushen des eigenen Kanals spammen, sonst müssen wir das als reine Werbung werten. Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis.


----------



## Ziegenbart09 (3. April 2015)

Hallo ich bin neu bei WOW wir kann ich Goldsammler werden ?

wie gesagt habe erst angefangen und verstehe das alles noch nicht so richtig


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. April 2015)

ist nicht wirklich ein Beruf, sondern es wird nur aufgezeigt wie man "kompakt" Goldsammeln kann


----------



## Franny79 (7. April 2015)

Früher konnte man mit den Sammelberufen mal ganz gut Gold farmen, aber seitdem es Ressourcen en masse in der Garnison gibt, ist das auch irgendwie hinfällig geworden


----------



## Grushdak (20. April 2015)

Also diesen Thread seh ich als reine Werbung - nix Anderes.

 

Denn, ...

 

- wären es Guides - gehört sowas nicht hierher - sondern in den eigens erstellten Guidebereich.

- wenn ich auf den Link gehe, muss ich unter unzähligen Videos erstmal die entsprechenden Videos suchen

 

- die Videos sind reine Let's Plays (nur in der Beschreibug steht was von Goldsumme - und das nicht gleich ersichtlich)

- Die angegebenen Summen sind Quatsch - 1. werden nicht alle Mobs gekillt ... 2. Varriert die Summe aufgrund variierendem Drop

 

Und das Gesappel "sorry^^" ..... naja, die Beurteilung lass ich mal jetzt doch lieber. ...^^

 

ps. Und wären es Guides, sind sie bestimmt nicht die ersten ... und vn wegen Pro ... omg.

pps. armes youtube - imo wieder eine Belastung mehr


----------



## Annovella (21. April 2015)

Kann dir nur zustimmen.

@ZAM

Solche Threads dienen in erster Linie IMMER als Werbung. Man möchte Klicks generieren, mehr nicht.

Wenn jemand tatsächlich daran interessiert ist, anderen Personen zu helfen, dann wird er gewiss mehr Arbeit dort hineinstecken und alleine den Anfangspost besser gestalten. Er sagt ja quasi nur "Ich mach das und das und joa, schaut mal rein!".

Und wie mächtig Netzwerke wie Foren sein können, habe ich anhand eines Videos von mir auch bemerkt. Habe ein Video über PvP Bots hochgeladen und es hier gepostet, es hatte binnen weniger Stunden knapp 3.500 Aufrufe.
Werbung für seinen Youtube-Channel machen ist ja in Ordnung, denn irgendwo muss man sich ja zeigen, aber das "Wo" und "Wie" ist entscheidend. (Z.B. habe ich unten in meiner Beschreibung meinen Channel stehen *duck*)

 

Edit: Gerade mal auf seinen Channel geklickt. Ist das echt dein Ernst? Du lädst für jede Instanzen und jeden Raid ein eigenes Video hoch und nennst das dann "Guide"?!

Ein Guide würde wie folgt aussehen: Du stellst die Instanzen und Raids vor, welche den besten Profit bringen, erklärst dazu den von dir eingeschätzten Schwierigkeitsgrad, gibst möglicherweise gar einige Solo-Bosskill-Tipps und hast eine richtig schicke Exceltabelle erstellt, in der jeder einsehen kann, wie viel Gold pro Instanz/Raid fallen. Dafür müsstest du aber erst einmal über Wochen diese Dungeons und Raids machen, um einen ungefähren Mittelwert zu erhalten, da, wie Grushdak auch schon sagte, der Loot schwankt und somit auch der Gewinn.

Wichtig: All das müsste in EINEM Video untergebracht werden. Einfach nur blöd irgendeine Instanz rennen kann jeder.

Sorry Kleiner, aber du hast null Arbeit in deinen Kanal, geschweige denn in die einzelnen Videos gesteckt. @ Zam, jemand, der solche Videos macht, will nur möglichst viele Klicks generieren. Dass die Dungeons einzeln hochgeladen und den fehlleitenden Titel "Guide" enthalten ist der größte Beweis. Aber musst du natürlich wissen, ob du den Thread hier löschst oder nicht.


----------

